# Cities with best and worst lake, ocean or riverfronts.



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are some photos I took a couple of years ago at our Harbourfront. I find it a lovely place to spend a hot summer day!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I also have pictures of Montreal's port, situated on a wide river:


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

This is the waterfront of Limassol ,the second largest cypriot city


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

This is the waterfront of Larnaka ,the third largest cypriot city


----------



## Horace718 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:
When is the last time you've been to Detroit? The city has a pretty impressive Riverfront now and it is only improving as time goes on:

Point taken, I grew up there and haven't been back in a while, I have to admit that looks much better than I remember it. I think Detroit has a unique opportunity to really make that river something special, how many major cities have another country on the other side of a river? From what I've heard from friends and family who still live there is Detroit is slowly coming back, but sadly the Michigan economy needs to reinvent itself for this to happen in a big way.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I think Istanbul takes some beating. Residentially, privately, publically, decayingly, functionally - despite the mix of waterfront types it still shows how vibrant and taken advantage of they are. I don't think building skyscrapers right up to the water's edge or highrise hotels over a beach is the best thing you can do for a waterfront:

thanx to sercan.de and emreprlk


























































































































































































































































[


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Skybean said:


> That's news to me :dunno:


what is so bad about it? I happened to enjoy it when I visited. Just look at Taller, Betters picutres.


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mariachi McMuffin said:


> what is so bad about it? I happened to enjoy it when I visited. Just look at Taller, Betters picutres.


There is no connectivity, and that is why many Torontonians do not think our waterfront is anything special. 

I personally love it. There is a lot to do and its always packed in the summer. Can't be that much of a failure if so many people gather there. I think many people also forget about the Toronto Islands. They are a huge part of the waterfront and make up for the lack of park on the mainland. They are not too far away from downtown, and provide some sweet views of the skyline.

All pics by me:























































Heres the part that everyone hates, also by me:


----------

